# einfach nur schön, junges Girl beim posieren x12 Teil 44



## armin (17 Aug. 2010)




----------



## Q (17 Aug. 2010)

Danke für Corinna, so heisst das Mädel glaub ich


----------



## syd67 (17 Aug. 2010)

:thx: auch! aber sorry Q die dame heisst daniela roesch!
suche ein vid von ihr kann aber nichts finden ohne meine credicart
zu belassten


----------



## [email protected] (17 Aug. 2010)

echt süss


----------



## Muli (17 Aug. 2010)

Wirklich hübsch anzusehen :thx:


----------



## raffi1975 (18 Aug. 2010)

schön anzuschauen, :thx:


----------



## Q (18 Aug. 2010)

syd67 schrieb:


> :thx: auch! aber sorry Q die dame heisst daniela roesch!



Stimmt beides 

*Name*: Daniela Roesch
*A.K.A*: Corinna, Arielle
*Date of birth*: 1982
*Nation*: German
*Height*: 168 cm
*Weight*: 50 kg
*Measurements*: 87 - 66 - 87
*Eyes color*: Brown
*Hair color*: Blonde (long)
*Bra size*: 75C
*Clothes size*: 36
*Shoes size*: 29
*Languages*: German, English, French
*Hobby*: Traveling, pets
*Characteristics*: Birthmark on right breast


Der Shoot heisst "*Eternal Moments"*


----------



## syd67 (18 Aug. 2010)

Q schrieb:


> Stimmt beides
> 
> *Name*: Daniela Roesch
> *A.K.A*: Corinna, Arielle
> ...



dank dirQ! aber ein vid hast du nicht zufaellig?


----------



## faxe77 (18 Aug. 2010)

echt schön


----------



## congo64 (8 Jan. 2011)




----------

